# 2011 Eos



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Howdy all you lovely Eos owners.

I am thinking heavy and hard about picking up a 2011 eos when they come out (the new face lift is much sexy)

Anything that a new owner should watch out for? Also how do you all love your Eos'?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

2012 year model will be the face-lift, 2011 will look the same as the current one. 2012 is scheduled to arrive late summer 2011.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 2012 year model will be the face-lift, 2011 will look the same as the current one. 2012 is scheduled to arrive late summer 2011.



Good call, I knew the date for the drop was late summer, I didn't realize however they were going to be 2012's. So thanks for the heads up on that lol.

I still can't wait hehe. Now if only VWoA would bring the Scirocco over =(


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not that fond of the new look. It looks basic and somewhat boring. The fog lights are :thumbdown:

sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> I'm not that fond of the new look. It looks basic and somewhat boring. The fog lights are :thumbdown:
> 
> sorry, just my opinion.


No need to apologize, as far as I am concerned. It's my opinion also.

The front end of the current Eos grill is what attracted me to this car in the first place.

The 2012 will look like every other Asian car on the road.

Boring, boring, boring!!


----------



## snowey (Apr 21, 2010)

*Website to find a 2011 EOS ETA?*

Even though I have posted this under the buying a car section in Car Lounge I was wondering if anyone who has purchased an EOS knows where I can find the website that follows the production in Portugal or when the car would leave a port in California. I put a deposit down on a 2011 EOS on April 17, 2010 and only have the commission number. Naturally, I would love to know when it's expected to arrive. I heard that there is a website where I could follow the car's travels. Does anyone know? Can anyone help? Thanx!


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Last "Call"*

News :

last manufacture-week 32/2010.
last order 07.13.2010 ( mm.dd.jjjj )
for the current model

then follows the revision face


----------



## R-LINEREG (Jul 6, 2010)

*Cant wait*

I think im gonna get that new sexy beast, 2011 design rocks!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

EOS has reached EOP


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

the dealer can track it......or you can hit up one of the sales guys on here to plug it into the system....they were most helpfull when the early ones were ordered and we were ALL waiting!!......i have a print out of mine. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2769843


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

R-LINEREG said:


> I think im gonna get that new sexy beast, 2011 design rocks!


 Since it's rumored the last year for the Eos is 2014 I'm thinking about upgrading too since there's nothing else out there that fits better. I too think the new look is much better then the current. :thumbup: I'm a bit confused though, is the new facelift for MY2011 or MY2012? Some sites say 2011 others are saying 2012. If 2012 seems silly for VW to discontinue 2 years later  Why go through the expense of retooling??


----------



## buggy4cars (May 12, 2008)

My dealers lots are full of 2011 models and with no change in design at all. Only noticeable difference is a new standard wheel on the Komfort model.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

superjario18 said:


> Howdy all you lovely Eos owners.
> 
> I am thinking heavy and hard about picking up a 2011 eos when they come out (the new face lift is much sexy)
> 
> Anything that a new owner should watch out for? Also how do you all love your Eos'?


You all realize that this is a photochop right? 

they took the what was currently available out there (Golf VI nose) and stuck it onto an Eos Body.










The new Eos nose could easily look more like the Bluesport's...


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

gizmopop said:


> You all realize that this is a photochop right?
> 
> they took the what was currently available out there (Golf VI nose) and stuck it onto an Eos Body.
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't feel that's a photoshop, the back seats line up too perfect as well as the background. Everything ive seen (even the renders) look like the new golf/jetta/everything else front end. Its very very feasible that is the new eos as it has been rumored to look like the new golf / scirocco front end.

No one can be sure, however I hope it DOESN'T look like the bluesport and that they actually put the bluesport into production. I for one would be all over that.


----------



## psijac (Aug 24, 2010)

superjario18 said:


> Howdy all you lovely Eos owners.
> 
> I am thinking heavy and hard about picking up a 2011 eos when they come out (the new face lift is much sexy)
> 
> Anything that a new owner should watch out for? Also how do you all love your Eos'?


looks photoshopped to me. look at the fog lights, the angle of light on the plastic is all wrong. and it doesn't have a natural sunlit tone the rest of the body has


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

psijac said:


> looks photoshopped to me. look at the fog lights, the angle of light on the plastic is all wrong. and it doesn't have a natural sunlit tone the rest of the body has


The only thing I see here that may cause me to be a bit suspicious are the lower facia corners.

Look at the lower left as compared to the lower right corner on the very bottom. The one on the left side of the car is rounded and the one on the right side is a bit concave.

Never the less, I believe the new Eos is going to look like this. VW is introducing the new corporate face on all of their cars.

Soon all VWs will look like all other cars on the road. The new front ends remind me of the Asian cars of the 80s.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

superjario18 said:


> Honestly I don't feel that's a photoshop, the back seats line up too perfect as well as the background. Everything ive seen (even the renders) look like the new golf/jetta/everything else front end. Its very very feasible that is the new eos as it has been rumored to look like the new golf / scirocco front end.


You wouldn't have to touch the backseats, heck from the windshield back , to execute a photoshop. 

It may very well come out looking like that.



superjario18 said:


> No one can be sure, however I hope it DOESN'T look like the bluesport and that they actually put the bluesport into production. I for one would be all over that.


I hope the Eos doesn't ape the golf too much.
If you look at the rest of the line up you see a clear family resemblance but there are subtle and not so subtle differences...


















(there are those headlights on the Eos chop)























































and I too would be all over a bluesport if it comes out.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

No sign of an EOS update on VW germany or VW UK...

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/de3/modelle/eos.html

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/eos

I think we may have to wait a little longer for this...

Also AFAIK the EOS and Rocco share the same platform, so maybe it will look more like the Rocco than the Golf when they do revise it..


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

The EOS-Facelift will be presented in LA http://www.laautoshow.com/

Since 07/08/2010 you can't order any EOS with the current "Face", you can have "stocked cars" 

Order for the dealer for the "new" EOS : week number 40

And here the EOS-Facelift ideas:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

Volkswagen Eos landt op Schiphol :
http://www.autoweek.nl/autonieuws/15122/Volkswagen-Eos-landt-op-Schiphol


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Official Pics


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

This will be a 2012 for the US


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice. They look better than I thought. 

*question*: my mom bought a 2010 Eos yesterday and I'm not too savvy on the information about them..and I don't want to post a new topic since I rarely come in ths forum..but I know in my GTI I can charge my phone with my car not on..I tried hers when I was examining the newbie and it doesnt seem to charge with the car off..is that something they removed, or is this still supossed to work?.. there any others with 2010 Eos that does charge with car off?


----------



## FastVW08 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have an 08 Jetta and you can not charge through the "lighter plug" unless the key is in the ignition at the ACCY or ON location. The engine doesnt have to be running but the car has to be powered up. :thumbdown:

REALLY liking the refreshed nose and rump. I can't wait for it to get here in February (my birthday) to get an absolute reading on it but I must say, I see this being my next car!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

the front seems to be ok.. the back reminds me of a Ford.. 

Colour MFD !! 

seems yummy !!


----------



## Paul_N (Apr 18, 2008)

I like it! If these come out in February that works great for me. My lease on my current Eos is up at the end of April and I was hoping the refreshed version would be available by then.

GTIGirlDriver: In my 2008 Eos the car has to be on for the power outlets to work, so it's probably the same on the 2010 model.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Paul_N said:


> GTIGirlDriver: In my 2008 Eos the car has to be on for the power outlets to work, so it's probably the same on the 2010 model.



well that a downfall :thumbdown:

thanks..ma dukes will not like that


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Likes

New Headlamps, Driver Information Display, Shifter

Dislikes

New Tailamps (NO Led's ?)...


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## buggy4cars (May 12, 2008)

Any idea when you'll be able to start placing orders for US cars and when to expect first cars showing up here in the states?


----------



## kirill.nepomnyashchiy (Oct 9, 2010)

*New EOS in Europe (Russia). When?*

Looks amazing! Where did you get the pics? Any update when the new eos is going to be realeased in Europe? Actually I live in Russia and waiting for this awesome car "with bated breath"


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually, I really like the rear, LED or not. :thumbup: I never liked the clear/silvery tail lights. And if these are actual photos and not photoshopped, it appears the rear roof section is painted the same color as the rest of the car. :thumbup:


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

No photoshop  

Look here : http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/de3/modelle/eos.html


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it. I know it is a small little thing but I gotta say, I like the new shift knob. I'm not a huge fan of the current one, it's kinda like a big box. It doesn't really bother me or anything......but the new one is better in my opinion.


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

> solarflare said :
> 
> Actually, I really like the rear, LED or not. I never liked the clear/silvery tail lights. And if these are actual photos and not photoshopped, it appears the rear roof section is painted the same color as the rest of the car.


 i actually prefer the black painted "glass" look roof part..


----------

